# Introducing IBS *eek*



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Hey, many of you will probably have already discovered the brochure on this site about how to tell others what IBS is and how it affects us, but i'd like to recomend it! *can't spell today*I printed it off lastnight and intend to give it to my boyfriend *how romantic* because i really can't talk about it properly (os i'm chicken)We've been together a long time, but he's had to put up with a lot from me recently and i can tell he's getting frustrated - we havn't been out for weeks, maybe even months because i havn't been coping well with IBS. ANYWAY i think the explanation is great without being gory or too embarrassing, and hopefully my lovely bloke will understand a little more of what i'm going through.Any other people having problems telling friends, family, partners etc what IBS entails? Where to start huh?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Ah ha! you have discovered the joys of "Molly's Brochure". I gave that to my boyfrined at the time and it explained to hi m a lot of my odd behaviour. Alos, he went right home and loke dit up in a medical book so he could find out htings to help me. Bless!


----------



## Brockbaby (Aug 27, 2002)

Yes, I have the hardest time even being around my b/f in fear of embarrassing moments or something....it sucks, i know


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

wheres that brocure? ive been looking for it!


----------



## crystalsandmore (Sep 18, 2002)

Hi! Just wanted to let you know alot of people never understand IBS. I really think you have to go through it to realize what it is. But I do not wish this upon anyone even my worst enemy!


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

I think it went relatively well...gave him the brochure last night as a bit of bedtime reading *hehe* he later sent me a really supportive message, although he laughed his head off at a few bits...mind you, i was crying with laughter when i read 'spastic colon'. I guess it's better to laugh than cry all the time.I can't actually remember where i found Molly's brochure *sorry* i think it was on the IBS board, but as i'm new to the site this week, i can't quite remember where everything is.I too would never wish this evil curse on anyone! Although, if everyone could just have a day or two or it in their lives (the same way as men should have atleast one period!) so that they'd understand what we were going through...I'm just about to start Heather Van Vorous's Eating for IBS book - it arrived yesterday so hopefully it'll help some, though i'm gona miss eating red meat and stuff


----------



## jazz78 (Mar 26, 2001)

Try the IBS FAQs section of this bulletin board.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

http://www.ibsgroup.org/main/aboutibs.html This is the link to the brochure. Its really good.


----------

